# Cgrant's crossfit\rebel race prep journal



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

Go ahead, bring on the jokes. I'm doing a bit of crossfit\gpp centric workouts to try to get my act together for the july 21st rebel race in NY state.

Its a 5k race with 26 obstacles. 

I've been following a scaled version of the wod's. I'll be logging it here just to monitor progress and get general discouragement from all of you. Occasionally. I will throw in some asthetic bicep\chest work.


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

6\6 nancy
Scaled
5x for time, took 38 mins or so..
400m run
65lb overhead squat x 15


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

6\8
21-15-9 for time
Scaled
Didn't record time. 
Db hang squat clean w\30's
Handstand pushup using a box

Came out to be more like a 15 10 10


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

6\12 Michael
3x timed
Didn't keep time
Scaled down

800m run
25 situps
25 back extensions


----------



## JMedic79 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good job! I like that you're scaling the crossfit and taking plenty of rest from the beginning. Work up to the 2 on/1 off, 3 on/1 off schedule and you'll feel like a beast.


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

6\13
3-3-3-3-3
Front squat
As rx'd
135 - 155 - 175 - 195 - 215

Next time start at 195 and add 10\set


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> Good job! I like that you're scaling the crossfit and taking plenty of rest from the beginning. Work up to the 2 on/1 off, 3 on/1 off schedule and you'll feel like a beast.



Thanks a lot man. I am noticing certain day to day activities are easier... that, and the fact that I love the fact that my programming changes quite regularly.


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2012)

6\15
Hope
Scaled a lot
Only did 30sec\station. Added rest between, lighter load than rx'd

3x (30 sec per exercise)
Burpees
65 (55, 55) lb power snatch
24" Box jump
65 (55,55) lb thruster
Jumping pullups
Total 149


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2012)

6\18
Cindy
Scaled
20 mins 
5 pullups (jumping/slow descent)
10 Pushup
15 squats

9 rounds


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

6\19
Scaled 120611
15 rope pulldowns 50#x5
95 # clean and jerk x5
15 rope pulldowns 50# x4
105# clean & jerk x4
15 rope pulldowns 50# x3
115# clean &jerk x3
15 rope pulldowns 50# x2
125# clean and jerk x2
15 rope pulldowns 50# x1
135# clean and jerk x1


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

6\22
Snatch
2-2-2-2-2-2-2
95 105 115 125 135 145 155

Front\ side \ rear delt raises
Bicep 21's
2 mile ss bike
6 cycles of bike hiit 10 sec/1 min (from 15 > 5 resistance)


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

6-25
Nick
Scaled
12 rounds 19.33 mins
35# hang squat clean x10
35# db ohp x6 

Cool down:
1000m row 
45 crunches
45 back extensions


----------



## CG (Jun 26, 2012)

Taking a few days off.. based on how I feel I'm way overtraining. This crossfit programming is no joke

^thanks to brundel for that one, I thought it was the od on formeron lol


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

So I took a week off, and came back to do a 21 15 9 of deadlifts and thrusters (155 and 65 lbs respectively) and royally fucked up my neck in the first set of thrusters.

Any time my heart rate goes up, I'm miserable in pain, and want to shoot myself. Its been a week, seen 2 chiro's got xrays, abd thankfully the second chiro is really working for me. I was able to do a 60 yd run without any major issue.


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

And I REALLY need to get my shit back on track. Ate 3x my carbs and only 1\3 of my protein yesterday


----------

